# Pond In Progress



## Diorama Builder (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Tradewinds (Feb 5, 2011)

Fill that thing up and let's get out the fishing poles! 

Where did you get the people?


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

Good job. I'll bring the bait!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

It's just to "clean". Dirty up the equipment and add some BBQ sauce stains on the shirt of the ******* holding the beer.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Is that legit advice?:lol:


----------

